# 2011..we did it!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you guys have had an amazing year! Way to go! And Michelle, I am very proud you put the right year :


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! I knew 2011 would be even better for you than 2010!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Titan!
You two make one amazing team.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Titan!!! You are a dog to be reckoned with.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What an amazing year! I am so proud of you and thrilled that I was able to watch you in person at the NOI. Congratulations to one great team, you deserve it. You ROCK!

Looking forward to seeing those NOI pics get posted!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! What an incredible year you and Titan have had - well, let me rephrase that - what an incredible team you and Titan are


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY MICHELLE AND TITAN!!!!! 

You guys rock! 

Maybe you should handle Goober! She needs a better handler than I will ever be. LOL


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Big congratulations to you and Titan! That is amazing work!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hugest congratulations, I cannot even express how proud of you guys I am, and how thrilled I am to *know* you. Team Titan is simply amazing!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Incredible! Congratulations to both of you and all of your hard work!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW! You two are an inspiration! What a grand year it was for you!!!!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! You must be so proud of Titan and yourself...you have both worked so hard for this. What an amazing accomplishment!! Congratulations!


----------

